# Hitachi NV45AB2



## Olly123 (Sep 24, 2015)

Will there be any issues using Grip-Rite coil nails in this unit?


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

i just use what ever the supply house sends out. all made in china. same gun, and also use senco and bostich for the aftermarket coil nails.


----------

